# Bowel and bladder maturity



## Grasshopper (Feb 28, 2016)

When does the urinary system of a Havanese puppy become mature? How about the bowels? When mature, how often to Hav's have to go every day?


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2016)

I don't have any advice about this hope you get soon some helpful information good luck.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm not sure there are any hard and fast rules on either of these. Just as with human children, there is a LOT of variation. Someone recently posted a record of how many times their Havanese eliminated in the course of the day from puppyhood to adulthood. I don't think most of us track it that closely. Heck, I don't track it that closely for myself! I couldn't tell you exactly how many times I went to the toilet even today! 

That said, all three of mine (ages 9 months to 7 years) USUALLY poop twice a day, occasionally 3 times. My guess is that we let them out to potty approximately 5 times a day including first thing in the morning and last thing at night. The girls seem to want to pee more often than Kodi. Often he'll humor me with a few drops if I tell him to pee, but you can tell he doesn't really need to, he's just doing it because I told him to.


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

So much of a pee-poo schedule has to do with diet. Dry kibble requires more water and is harder on the kidneys. I feed Tux (male, 5 months old) a frozen raw diet which consist mostly of meat, organs, bone meal and some vegetarian additions for balance. (Primal frozen nuggets). His poo is teeny weeny and he MIGHT go twice a day but sometimes it's only once in the AM. Because his diet is raw and has no or little grain, there is very little waste that must be expelled. I feed him 3 X per day. During the day, he pees about every 2-3 hours except at night and he sleeps continuously for 9 hours. My first Havanese (female) pooped once a day, and had to be made to go outside to pee but she only needed to go twice at the most!!!


----------

